# Creepy nursery rhyme



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a nursery rhyme/ poem a friend wrote and wanted to see if I could get a recording of some little children reciting it in a creepy way

As I was walking home one night
I saw a stranger by a light
His arms were long, his head was small
I've never seen a man so tall
His arms reached out and grabbed me tight
I went along without a fight
I looked and saw he had no face
And then my heart began to race
He spoke to me without a sound
And picked me up right off the ground

(do the rest in like a whisper type of voice or in hushed voices with a slight echo)

The Slender Man took me away
To never see new light of day

thanks alot in advance!


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

*Shudder...*


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry for this but BUMP. I want this back on the front page. I now there are several capable people here who could do this with their eyes closed


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you heard the one called A Man Who Lived in Leeds?

A Man Who Lived In Leeds

There was a man who lived in Leeds;

He filled his garden full of seeds.

And when the seeds begaan to grow,

It was like a garden filled with snow.

But when the snow bean to melt,

It was like a ship without a belt.

And when the ship began to sail,

It was like a bird without a tail.

And when the bird began to fly,

It was like an eagle in the sky.

And when the sky began to roar,

It was like a lion at my door.

And when the door began to crack,

It was like a penknife in my back.

And when my back began to bleed --I was dead, dead, dead indeed!

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

yes that's from those scary stories books. I have a complete trilogy book. The illustrations are sometimes scarier than the stories themselves. hahaha


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok well here's my take.........didn't have a kid nearby to do this, so it's a tweaked voice I did.......
Ok don't laugh too much, I know it comes out kinda "munchkiny" LoL, but best I could come up with for ya...... 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/8IKsa99e/Stranger_by_a_Light2.html

& did another with a tune pasted in - http://www.4shared.com/audio/MojvlMUx/Stranger_by_a_light-with_music.html

Ok you can laugh now, I won't feel bad,........ & I kept my eye's open when I did it..........LoL


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a professional level mic set up at home and a high pitched voice (at least I can sound that way when I try). 
I'll see what I can do when I get home tonight.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow you guys are great! I love this forum. It gets me through my Halloween withdrawal while I'm in school.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Ok well here's my take.........didn't have a kid nearby to do this, so it's a tweaked voice I did.......
> Ok don't laugh too much, I know it comes out kinda "munchkiny" LoL, but best I could come up with for ya......
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/8IKsa99e/Stranger_by_a_Light2.html
> 
> ...


I love the little tune you used in the second one but I will be honest... it does sound a little munchkiny. It was hard to understand at times but I loved the ending. Overall: Amazing!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

_We represent
The Zombie Babies
The Zombie Babies
The Zombie Babies
And in the name of the Zombie Babies
We wish to Munch(kin) off your feet and hands_


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

znelson710 said:


> I love the little tune you used in the second one but I will be honest... it does sound a little munchkiny. It was hard to understand at times but I loved the ending. Overall: Amazing!


Thank you, but I agree, it was washed out in spots & hard to understand ( maybe if the song was less volume over voice...) & the munchkin thing, I redid it a few dif times with dif recording of voices,........but it just didn't sound right to me.....I twied my wittle best...... Maybe if someone does a remake of the Wizard of Oz they can use mine,...LoL 
The song I clipped & pasted in was the only part of it I like myself,...Lol 

Maybe the best I've done is get the ball rolling for you with others, like Frankie's girl. She did an awesome recording for Halloweenbob's song ! I think she'll nail the voice.

Good luck, hope someone else can pull this off for you over mine, _which won't take much voice wise_...loL But it does need a gal's touch !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Xane said:


> _We represent
> The Zombie Babies
> The Zombie Babies
> The Zombie Babies
> ...


LMAO - I love it !!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Uploaded two versions of your poem. One with no effects, one with some added hiss/crackle like an old record, some effects on the voice, and a reverb on the whisper at the end. 

They are in the file as MP3 files. 

http://www.4shared.com/folder/cjQ0tgNB/Slenderman.html


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are 3 to look up. Dunderbeck's Machine, The Hearse Song, and, Old Woman All Skin and Bones.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Uploaded two versions of your poem. One with no effects, one with some added hiss/crackle like an old record, some effects on the voice, and a reverb on the whisper at the end.
> 
> They are in the file as MP3 files.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/kWxYxwLA/SlenderMan.html


Now _that's_ it !! the voice sounds perfect ! Like the scratchy sound.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dark lord said:


> Now _that's_ it !! the voice sounds perfect ! Like the scratchy sound.


Awww. Thanks! 

I honestly don't sound like that with my normal speaking voice, but I'm pretty good at doing a little girl voice among other things.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow frankie'sgirl that's amazing! I knew I had come to the right place for this!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad I could help!


----------

